# bl is moving to a new server



## alasdairm

hello

we've been working on preparing a new server for bluelight for some now and that work is close to complete. all that remains is for us to migrate the board software and content to the new server. that work has been scheduled for the evening (u.s. eastern) of tuesday january 14th and, as a result, bluelight will be offline for some time that evening. i can't give exact times for the start, nor the duration because this is not an exact science, but we'll update the twitter feed and the facebook page as the work progresses.

there are many benefits of this migration to the new hardware. not least of which is that we're hopeful it will mean the end of those "_the server is too busy..._" messages which you've come to love.

alasdair


----------



## AcidTrippin

Is it possible to ask where the new server will be based? Or is it just a hardware upgrade, looking forward to less 'server too busy' message filled evenings. %)

Thanks.


----------



## alasdairm

it's a hardware change, not a change of location.

alasdair


----------



## thujone

aww yissss!

*bookmarks twitter feed*


----------



## MrSpeedyG

:d   :d


----------



## MrSpeedyG

acidtrippin said:


> looking forward to less 'server too busy' message filled evenings. %)
> 
> thanks.



=d !


----------



## alasdairm

we're back up at our new home: http://www.bluelight.org . seeing a few minor teething issues which we are working through...

alasdair


----------



## MrSpeedyG

Is it just me or is the less space inbetween posts on the left and right side?


----------

